# IBO Worlds-1st & Last



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

what class was shooting 15 yds????????????????? Yes it is ridiculous to go to that and have to pay for the show and park but shoot if money is that big of a deal.WHY EVEN GO TO BEGIN WITH.


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

The hunter classes were shooting the closer set of targets, and they were all right around 20 yards from what I could tell. I shot the open set, farther targets, and I found them to be a good challenge. IMO, Most of the close set looked a little too close even for a hunter setup.


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

I shot the hunter class and the targets were really close. But heres the thing- it doesnt matter how close the targets are. You still have to make the shots. And being that they were as close as they were you pretty much had to shoot an 11 every shot to even have a chance. 101st place in the hunter class was an even 400. So were the shots close? Yep way to close, but the competition was tough and thats what its all about.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

if you went for a challenge in the hunter class you didnt look at the post from previous years. they set the targets close like that so the ibo represents all the classes. the youth classes only shoot to 25 and they try to keep it close for the younger kids. they usually keep it right on track as far as walking back your targets and it is against the rules to do so and if they see you doing it they will call you out for doing so. sorry you didnt get a good taste for the ibo. but if you shoot the long courses over the summer it is all on waiting 40min to shoot each target so it isnt much better.


the money thing does suck but usually they tell you that in the paper work but failed to mention it this year.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Indoor worlds*

I have always liked this shoot and know the show has to make money, but with the economy the way it is some of the prices! Food & drinks! Entry to the outdoor show and didn't even set foot to see the stuff. I understand its good to have the family have something to do, but man I can't afford to bring them.

And one more thing that guy on the stand telling when to shoot, he should be judge, jury and executioner, at least that's what he thinks. That guy takes the fun right out of the shoot!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

It would nice if we didn't get hammered for parking and the sports show every year. Taking the family would really suck with the extra tickets. As for the shoot itself I think it has gotten better especially compared to recent years when it was in storage areas with no heat and forklifts running everywhere.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

We took 6 of us in a suburban to keep costs down. This was the 1st year we ever had to pay for parking and I have been going for years. They just keep figuring ways to get in our pocket. The range is a lot better than other years. Still find it very hard to see in there, but being 60 probally has something to do with that. Maybe a spotlight on my stabilizer. I didn't see any rules in the IBO book on that. Watch out for my new Stabilizer. A lot of guys were shooting 25-30 up on the Hunter course. I would sure think they could make that a little more challenging. Looks like that's the class that has the most shooters by far though. You would think a town the size of Cleveland could have a sports show every bit as good as Harrisburg's. The Cleveland show is really a poor Sports show. I will agree 100% on that one.


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

That IX center is awesome! They could have a vegas caliber archery event there easily. Heck its right beside the airport! With access to that building someone in the "archery know" could make that a world class event.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Man can you guys CRY anymore.........Have you ever tried to set up an indoor range? You can't please everyone.


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

I didn't mind the range but what I hated was getting there and being surprised with the sport show admission fee. We went with no intention of going to the sport show (as it is a terrible show). I had the whole family and my wife didn't take her purse so we barely had enough money in our pocket to pay admission. If I would have known in advanced I could have been prepared for it. They should have told us when we received our papers for the shoot.


----------



## NoChance44 (Dec 29, 2009)

*much shorter than last year*

Yes the hunter course is shorter but it was much shorter than last year. 75% of the targtes were withing 20 yards or so and only a couple out around 30. Perhaps they were trying to make it short enough for the cubs as well. with that being said I shot 5 points lower than last year...LOL. Had fun, not a cheap weekend but it was the same course for everyone within their class. only 3 turkeys and no beavers this year? I heard the longe range guys enjoyed the turkeys out around 38-40 yds. I'll probably be back next year and take a stab at AHC or MBR.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

bigdogarcher said:


> Man can you guys CRY anymore.........Have you ever tried to set up an indoor range? You can't please everyone.


Nope you sure cant thats why we dont even try, our indoor 3D shoots are set up from 5 yards to 30(ish) yards, unmarked. And some shots crisscross the building. Its sweet when 18 shooters let fly at 18 different targets at the same time, with some targets in opposite corners of the building. Arrows flying everywhere.... off the walls.. the floors.. and occasionally the ceiling too.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

. If I would have known in advanced I could have been prepared for it. They should have told us when we received our papers for the shoot.[/QUOTE]

The paper they sent back said to use that paper for a discount admission price


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*go to a IBO outdoor 3D shoot*



longdraw31 said:


> Saw all you guys posts about IBO Worlds and headed for Cleveland this weekend. Got a bad taste real quick--$8 to park my car. Took my wife and daughter along as always and entered the XI Center. Now they want $8 for me being a shooter and $10 apiece for wife and daughter to watch. I told them I had no interest in the Sports show but to get into the IBO event Pay up. Now I have $36 and haven't saw the range yet. Now $50 to shoot and if you want to win you have to join the IBO for another $30. Now my bank is broke . Then I started to check out the range. I noticed they had animals set up for a kiddy shoot. After watching for awhile I started noticing that 20-50 year old men with shooting shirts and $1,000 bows were shooting these animals. You got to be kidding me. This was a World Championship and all the average shot was 12-15 yards for grown men with bows that shoot 340 fps. I made sure I didn't have to shoot the kiddy stakes and got to at least shoot the longer range that was pretty Tuff. Found the lighting to be rather dim and I thought it was hard to see any detail on the animals. Seemed liked everyone was walking over to there next animal, checking them out and stepping them off right back to the line. I hardly call this a World Class shoot. I was terribly dissapponted and if thats all the better the IBO can do, keep my $30 and you can bet I won't be back. Are all the IBO events like this.
> Then since I paid for the Sports Show, it took all but 20 minutes to check that out. If you were looking for a camper, you were in luck, what a joke for a Sports Show. We were glad to be on the road home.
> There was a bright side. I really enjoy shooting and shot with a couple older gentlemen that brightened my day. We all had fun as a group and I might even win some big $$$. Then they broke the bad news to me, that I will be lucky to get my entry fee back. End of my 1st IBO.


I shot the 1st leg of the Southern Triple Crown in Wetumpka, AL and I can guarantee you Bennett's Archery put on one tough shoot. I shoot in the Men's Bowhunter Open class and the ranges I shot were challenging! I want to thank Mike & Barbara Bennett for a weekend of great 3D shooting. O yeah, where were all of the ASA shooters? Come on fellow archers we must support the IBO when they come to the south. We all need to be doing things to help grow the sport we love. I was expecting to see more cars & trucks in Wetumpka, AL. with ASA stickers on them.


----------



## DuckDecoy (Jul 31, 2009)

jrip said:


> Nope you sure cant thats why we dont even try, our indoor 3D shoots are set up from 5 yards to 30(ish) yards, unmarked. And some shots crisscross the building. Its sweet when 18 shooters let fly at 18 different targets at the same time, with some targets in opposite corners of the building. Arrows flying everywhere.... off the walls.. the floors.. and occasionally the ceiling too.



LMAO - I can only imagine!!!


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

longdraw31 said:


> Saw all you guys posts about IBO Worlds and headed for Cleveland this weekend. Got a bad taste real quick--$8 to park my car. Took my wife and daughter along as always and entered the XI Center. Now they want $8 for me being a shooter and $10 apiece for wife and daughter to watch. I told them I had no interest in the Sports show but to get into the IBO event Pay up. Now I have $36 and haven't saw the range yet. Now $50 to shoot and if you want to win you have to join the IBO for another $30. Now my bank is broke . Then I started to check out the range. I noticed they had animals set up for a kiddy shoot. After watching for awhile I started noticing that 20-50 year old men with shooting shirts and $1,000 bows were shooting these animals. You got to be kidding me. This was a World Championship and all the average shot was 12-15 yards for grown men with bows that shoot 340 fps. I made sure I didn't have to shoot the kiddy stakes and got to at least shoot the longer range that was pretty Tuff. Found the lighting to be rather dim and I thought it was hard to see any detail on the animals. Seemed liked everyone was walking over to there next animal, checking them out and stepping them off right back to the line. I hardly call this a World Class shoot. I was terribly dissapponted and if thats all the better the IBO can do, keep my $30 and you can bet I won't be back. Are all the IBO events like this.
> Then since I paid for the Sports Show, it took all but 20 minutes to check that out. If you were looking for a camper, you were in luck, what a joke for a Sports Show. We were glad to be on the road home.
> There was a bright side. I really enjoy shooting and shot with a couple older gentlemen that brightened my day. We all had fun as a group and I might even win some big $$$. Then they broke the bad news to me, that I will be lucky to get my entry fee back. End of my 1st IBO.


Well,,,, Your right about the parking and entry fee, that was an unfair surprise.
As far as the course being set short and men with shooter shirts and expensive bows shooting them...well, thats what the sport is about.

Have you seen the same age group of men (and women) that have even better shirts and more expensive bows and accessories shoot at paper spots that are 20 yds . And geezzzzzzzz They make a bunch of cash when they hit em all! 

Its the sport. no matter how its set ya gotta shoot it. We grown men shoot em when they are set short and when they are set long. I've only ever found one course that tickled my fancy but I pay the entry fee and have fun with them. 

Consider this quote as a help out to get you back to when you just loved letting that string go.

Expections are just premeditated animosities.

I set my expectation meter at the right place every morning "0".

Never been disappointed yet.

God Bless and be well!


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm new to target archery and when i asked about events to attend this year the guys i know that shoot alot of the big tourneys said that the IBO's were a joke. So in light of that i will attend ASA's. I was told that they were very unorganized and unproffesional. I was thinking of attending the Rome, Georgia shoot next month anyways just to give them a try anyways, but i don't think i will after reading this thread.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

First let me say that I have shot the Indoor World on a few occasions. Yes I agree with some of what has been said here. The admission fee and parking fee is a necessary evil when a shoot like this is part of a sport show. We as archers can only make two choices....pay to get in or stay home. As far as indoor tournaments go you all need to understand some things......Parma Archery club does a good job with the shoot....none of us know how much they pay to "rent" that space for the three days(I am sure it ain't cheap)....in a shoot of this type only so many people can shoot in the time allowed(3 days and only 40+ targets on one range)...with only having one line there has to be two sets of targets one for classes that have shorter max yardages and one for classes with longer max.......there is always some confusion and someone will shoot the wrong target....to be totally fair to every class there would be targets set at 25, 30, 35 ,40,45 & 50 max( what a nightmare it would be trying to figure what target to shoot because there would be 6 number one targets)...so they do the best they can with the space they can afford to rent..........some classes will have it easy some will have it harder just the way it is. Indoor shoots will never be as challenging as outdoor shoots.


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

*Cleveland Indoor IBO Championship*

As I recall we paid the same price as last year. The parking fee is a joke and the sports show was really small. That being said I really enjoyed the shoot. I shot the long targets in the MCBH class and found them to be very challenging. I also thought the Bow Hunter class targets looked very close. My next thought was that they better hit most of the 11's as the competition will be fierce. Everybody in a class shot the same targets and the best rose to the top.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I guess I'll chime in also as I see points on both sides.

I agree with the OP that the expense is a joke. It cost me $66 to shoot this event with parking etc....I can shoot a Triple Crown event for less than $40 and as I recall it was like $1-2 to park at Bedford. Plus, actual archery vendors show up for the Triple Crown events, not outfitters and RV sales.

I agree that the target distances were a joke. No way a large event should have scores in the 420-430's. It was like spot shooting on a majority of the targets and if you were the 4th guy to shoot a close target, the 11 was so full of Fatboys and X-cutters that I could barely even get my little lightspeed in there.

I did a very rough count(I said rough) and it looks like about 250 people from a variety of classes would be shooting yellow stakes(35yrd). Only about 35 people would be shooting classes less than that? Why are we catering to such a small group of people where most of those are traditional shooters.

Stretch them out there, make it challenging like the MBO course looked. 

I will compliment PARMA for their target selection this year. I hate turkeys and gators but that adds the element of challenge. I know last year was tough with the McKenzie fire so I was happy to see a turkey at #2 and then #4....what a way to start. There was lots of sailor talk on the line after those shots.

I look at this shoot as a kick off to the outdoor season. It doesn't help my outdoor shooting at all, but it's fun to kill some foam. It was still cheaper than a nice dinner. 

It's a fun roadtrip to take with some friends or family. Get's the bonding thing going. Also a great chance to meet other archers that you will likely see at the Triple Crown events.

And last, but not least, I actually got to see a rare Strother SR71 in person. I still don't want one, but at least I know they actually exist:darkbeer: FYI, my buddy I shot with has one on order so it was fun watching him salivate.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Its the indoor worlds from parma archery... You should leave it at that. Its not put on by Cabelas or Bass Pro. Its gotten cheaper and cheaper every year. The first year I was there, the targets were set out to 35-36yds for the hunter class. There was mulch covering the entire floor and it looked like something you could actually call a world shoot. Each year it has gotten weaker and weaker. This year was a joke, how bad can they make it and people will still travel to it. There is no major money moving to anyones hands except to the IBO or Parma archerys pockets. If you are going to the indoor worlds you should expect the B.S. that was originally stated in the first comment. But, it is a IBO so you should never expect money to be paid of any substantial amount! Again its a IBO. I am not b-itching about anything particular. I am just stating that is how it is. "I" will continue to shoot the IBO, until they create a northern and southern ASA, oh and get rid of that speed limit (I know there is a outlaw class, just saying).

The 8 to park and the 8 ea to get in to shoot a shoot you have already paid for was a joke. I argued with the security guard and told him to get Ken watkins out there. I was not paying to get into a shoot, that was previously paid for! and I didn't! I ended up going in and shooting and leaving. My 8 was still in my pocket. Sorry you guys paid that, you should not have! You already paid Parma Archery to shoot.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Looks like all of the good and bad have been hit in these posts.

I like this shoot although I sat it out this year,I think I've been 10 times.

The courses are what they are everyone shoots the same. To the shooter that won the HC 34 out of 40 perfect shots...thats getting it done.

This year sounded a little different, I've never paid to park, and half the time got in the show for free. Maybe I'm a better sweet talker than some.:teeth:

The show is kinda lame but man those $5 beers sure taste good after a challenging round of 3D.:darkbeer:


----------



## NoChance44 (Dec 29, 2009)

*5$ beers LOL*

"The show is kinda lame but man those $5 beers sure taste good after a challenging round of 3D."

Sorry Yankee the beers were up to 6$ this year LOL. We've paid for parking the last 3 years that I've gone.

One thing that people need to realize is that a 1000$ bow and a team shirt does not make you a pro shooter. It only means you bought a $1000 bow and a shirt. Some of these guys are great shooters but don't let the outfit fool you on many of them. From some of the comments you could assume that Hoyt had about 100 pro shooters there with all them red Hoyt shirts.


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

NoChance44 said:


> "
> 
> One thing that people need to realize is that a 1000$ bow and a team shirt does not make you a pro shooter. It only means you bought a $1000 bow and a shirt. Some of these guys are great shooters but don't let the outfit fool you on many of them. From some of the comments you could assume that Hoyt had about 100 pro shooters there with all them red Hoyt shirts.


I couldnt agree more. More thah half of the shooters wearing the company shirts probably weren't even "pro" or sponsored by those companies. So dont let the shirts fool you, because you can buy them off of their websites.

Dont get me wrong, those people shouldnt get bashed for wearing them because theyre supporting the company they believe in, but people are starting to think that since theyre wearing the shirt that theyre sponsored or "pro"


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

kebees4 said:


> I didn't mind the range but what I hated was getting there and being surprised with the sport show admission fee. We went with no intention of going to the sport show (as it is a terrible show). I had the whole family and my wife didn't take her purse so we barely had enough money in our pocket to pay admission. If I would have known in advanced I could have been prepared for it. They should have told us when we received our papers for the shoot.


I can understand that.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

jrip said:


> Nope you sure cant thats why we dont even try, our indoor 3D shoots are set up from 5 yards to 30(ish) yards, unmarked. And some shots crisscross the building. Its sweet when 18 shooters let fly at 18 different targets at the same time, with some targets in opposite corners of the building. Arrows flying everywhere.... off the walls.. the floors.. and occasionally the ceiling too.


I know what you mean I here that alot....lol We can get 55 yards in our biulding. We have 2 course in ours. Hunter and open. It's fun guys love it.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

bubba dean said:


> first let me say that i have shot the indoor world on a few occasions. Yes i agree with some of what has been said here. The admission fee and parking fee is a necessary evil when a shoot like this is part of a sport show. We as archers can only make two choices....pay to get in or stay home. As far as indoor tournaments go you all need to understand some things......parma archery club does a good job with the shoot....none of us know how much they pay to "rent" that space for the three days(i am sure it ain't cheap)....in a shoot of this type only so many people can shoot in the time allowed(3 days and only 40+ targets on one range)...with only having one line there has to be two sets of targets one for classes that have shorter max yardages and one for classes with longer max.......there is always some confusion and someone will shoot the wrong target....to be totally fair to every class there would be targets set at 25, 30, 35 ,40,45 & 50 max( what a nightmare it would be trying to figure what target to shoot because there would be 6 number one targets)...so they do the best they can with the space they can afford to rent..........some classes will have it easy some will have it harder just the way it is. Indoor shoots will never be as challenging as outdoor shoots.


amen bubba!!!


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

I got y'all beat......
We had to pay for parking TWICE!!!!!
We parked at the IX center and I had NO arrows!! Turns out the other half lost them in the hotel parking lot. We left and came back (within 15 minutes) to the same parking lot attendant and had to pay again....


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok my turn. We didn't go to Cleveland 1 the shoot and 2 the show sucks. Parma and the IBO schedule it the same time as the Ohio deer expo were the Archery companies were at. If you haven't went to Harrisburg it is 1000 times better shoot and show. I can't figure out the $$$ thing the outdoor worlds is like 80-90 dollars to shoot and paybacks are terrible. I too will continue to shoot the IBO events until the ASA North is formed..(Hopefully)


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

How about the fact that this is a 'world' championship but doesn't count towards the shooter of the year.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Bigjim67 said:


> And one more thing that guy on the stand telling when to shoot, he should be judge, jury and executioner, at least that's what he thinks. That guy takes the fun right out of the shoot!


finally someone else that thinks the same as me about the guy on the stand...he was the reason I never went back....


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey Brad I'm with you on this one, that's why me and the boys aren't going anymore. But all the Southerns are SOY I heard @ Florida there were 135 shooters...SOY in the IBO is questionable. Not taking anything away from people that try for it...but the turnouts @ the southerns compared to cleveland? What a joke.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

damnyankee said:


> Hey Brad I'm with you on this one, that's why me and the boys aren't going anymore. But all the Southerns are SOY I heard @ Florida there were 135 shooters...SOY in the IBO is questionable. Not taking anything away from people that try for it...but the turnouts @ the southerns compared to cleveland? What a joke.


Just bring your boys and shoot some ASA.:shade: I would like to shoot with you again.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

i dont know why everyone is complaining..

our national shoots in canada dont have any type of "payout" if you win. Entry is about 80 dollars. Pay for parking. I have never heard one complaint from any shooter or spectator here...


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

Kale said:


> i dont know why everyone is complaining..
> 
> our national shoots in canada dont have any type of "payout" if you win. Entry is about 80 dollars. Pay for parking. I have never heard one complaint from any shooter or spectator here...


Hey Kale,
Please don't think less of us for the few that complain. If there is one thing I have learned by spending my entire life in the Great US of A, it is our God given right to "complain".

I loved the shoot, met some really nice people and I'll go back as long as they keep having it.

Be well and keep enjoying the sport!

The Bakeman


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

60X said:


> How about the fact that this is a 'world' championship but doesn't count towards the shooter of the year.


I agree!! It should count.:thumbs_up


----------

